

Ask HN: What is Canonical's (Ubuntu) stance on SOPA/PIPA? - vhost

I haven't heard anything from Canonical and I'm wondering if anyone else has come across something that says where the company stands on the issue.
======
nidennet
From what I read they remain neutral.

Redhat though is against it: [http://www.muktware.com/news/3230/sopa-pipa-are-
threatening-...](http://www.muktware.com/news/3230/sopa-pipa-are-threatening-
innovation-and-economic-growth-red-hat)

Mageia: <http://blog.mageia.org/en/2012/01/18/stop-sopa/>

OpenSUSE: [http://news.opensuse.org/2012/01/17/why-opensuse-org-goes-
on...](http://news.opensuse.org/2012/01/17/why-opensuse-org-goes-on-strike-
tomorrow/)

